# My 2nd trip to the Nurburgring, in pictures and video - supposedly did a 8:30...



## shiyan (Jul 20, 2007)

So last week I went with 2 friends I met off the internet to the Nurburgring, and thought I was gonna die many times on my 2 laps around, as I didn't know all the track's turns through the 20.8 kms.

This week, I did around 30~40 laps on the ring on the PC, as well as watch quite a lot of onboard videos to get familiar with the track.

On my 2nd lap today (my 4th ever lap on the real thing), there was almost no traffic, and I supposedly took 8:30 from Antoniusbrucke to the overpass at the end of the lap, according to my friend's stopwatch (I didn't know he was timing me)

The fastest published lap I've seen for the Z4 3.0 is 8:32, but that probably includes the bit of Dotinger Hohe between the overpass and Antoniusbrucke, which adds around 25s to the laptime.

I'm very pleased as that means I'm only about 25s off pace.

Some info on the car - it has the standards suspension (does not have the sport package), and was on the run flat tyres. I drove with DSC in DTC mode

I did 4 more laps after that but traffic got bad, and my tyres seemed to lose some of their performance too. Even so most laps were around 9:10 despite traffic and yellow flags

On one lap I almost crashed though - took Brunnchen too fast and ended up wide, drifting through the graveltrap at the exit - happened too fast for me to even think "oh ****!"

I don't recall many cars passing me today - A Porsche 997 GT3, a stripped out E36 M3, but not that many other cars :eek5:

Bikes suck though - oftentimes they pass you on the straight and then block the road through the turns

Video! 

unfortunately a lot of traffic and yellow flags on this lap, but I think the driving was ok

was only overtaken by a 997 GT3 and one very very fast biker

youtube: 




full file: http://josiemaran-world.com/shiyan/Z4/Nurburgring-Lap-20071014.avi



Oh yeah some pictures 

captured by webcam:










the eekmobile:










me about to pass somebody 










map of the Ring










an example of the roads taken to go to the Ring:














































view from the top of the Nurburg castle




























A few more cool shots:


----------



## Test_Engineer (Sep 11, 2004)

Typically during public days, the times are recorded as Bridge to Gantry. That is only 19.1km, and typically about 30 seconds faster. 

On Industry pool days, we can't do full speed past T13, so our lap times are based on 20.6 km. 

A FULL lap, basically never allowed, unless it is a race, are 20.83 km.


But even if you were 30 seconds off from a 'ring tester's time like myself, that is a pretty good pace for only your 4th lap. The video games do help, but it just isn't like driving a real car. It does help you remember the track a bit faster. Typically it takes about 75 laps before you know most of the tricks and bumps and are confident about the corners. I can typically get within about 2-3 seconds of our pro driver's time, but I just tune the suspension and have to answer to managment when I wreck a car.


----------



## shiyan (Jul 20, 2007)

Thanks for that info!


----------



## shiyan (Jul 20, 2007)

videos of 2 other laps:





 - overtook a GT3 RS, almost lose it over a curb, overtook a 130i, almost lose it over a crest





 - big ****up into Adenau Forst... go offroading... later on overtake a bus.


----------



## s62 (Jan 22, 2006)

I seriously doubt that you did an 8:30 lap by looking at your videos.

You were lucky to finish the day without crashing into something or someone :yikes:

You should learn the track and the correct line better before you start trying to
go fast.

And remember - you are not allowed to overtake on the right.


----------



## shiyan (Jul 20, 2007)

s62 said:


> I seriously doubt that you did an 8:30 lap by looking at your videos.
> 
> You were lucky to finish the day without crashing into something or someone :yikes:
> 
> ...


You might be right, I was rather sceptical of my friend's timing myself :dunno:

But I think it was probably under 8:45. In any case, I would have been happy with any time under Jeremy Clarkson's 10 minutes in the diesel Jaguar 

Indeed I had some bad moments in the later laps uch:

I won't be trying to go too fast for a while, I think, I'll at least wait till I have something other than run flat tyres and till I know the track better.

That 1 car I overtook on the right would not move to the right - it kept indicating to the left and staying left


----------



## shiyan (Jul 20, 2007)

I went again today, it was wet... did 7 laps, my first time in the wet but it was fun. Checked the videos and this is what I had today, Bridge to Gantry.

12:57 
11:54
11:51
11:49
11:14
11:15
11:13

posted some videclips here: http://youtube.com/user/hotlapyan

lap 5: http://shiyanthegreat.com/ot/Z4/Nurburgring-Wet-Lap-20071021.avi
lap 6: http://shiyanthegreat.com/ot/Z4/Nurburgring-Wet-Lap-2-20071021.avi
lap 7: http://shiyanthegreat.com/ot/Z4/Nurburgring-Wet-Lap-3-20071021.avi


----------



## shiyan (Jul 20, 2007)

found these photos from the 14th 

ordered them in higher resolution without the watermark 



















my videos from the 21st:

crashed Aston Martin DB7:






a fast 964 and a slow Ariel Atom






5th wet lap, 11:14:










6th, 11:15:










7th, 11:13:


----------



## shiyan (Jul 20, 2007)

Date: Sunday November 4th 2007.

The track was slightly wet in the morning, a dry line emerged early afternoon, and then late afternoon it was mostly dry, but grip levels were a little lower than normal dry days as it remained cloudy and cold (about 6~7 degrees C)

I think the slight dampness is visible around the edges of the track in the photos

a video of the last lap of the day: 
One of my friends took these photos, the best action shots of my car so far 




























this was taken by racepicture.de on an earlier trip 28th October, when the weather was nicer.


----------

